# Apps pages sur Ipad et synchronisation sur imac



## Pauline91210 (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
J'ai une petite question à poser qui va peut être sembler un peu nulle mais bon...
Je viens d'acquerir un Ipad 2 que j'utilise entre autre pour noter mes cours pour cela je passe par l'apps "pages". Seulemment voilà j'aimerais bien pouvoir enregistrer mes cours également sur mon Imac et c'est là que je ne sais plus comment trop m'y prendre. Est-ce que je dois avoir pages sur mon Imac aussi? Ou y a-t-il une autre solution???

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Octobre 2011)

Si tu veux pouvoir ouvrir tes dossiers "pages ipad" sur ton imac il est logique qu'il te faudra l'application "pages" pour mac que tu trouveras sur le MAS.


----------



## lineakd (11 Octobre 2011)

@pepeye66, oui et non (normand, non :rateau. 
Tu as trois choix d'enregistrement un document dans pages de l'iPad qui sont en "pages", en "pdf" ou en "word".
Donc un simple "aperçu" ou "writer" de libreoffice peut faire l'affaire.
@Pauline91210, le choix de partage de documents sur pages de l'ipad, se fait d'un appui sur l'icone en forme de clef plate (en haut à droite de l'écran).
En attendant l'icloud sur l'ios 5, je me sers de idisk sur mon compte mobileme qui est payant.
Pour les autres solutions, dépend de tes cours, est-ce des notes, des calculs, du dessin, etc...
Sur le forum, tu trouveras quelques discussions sur ton sujet, "l'ipad et l'étudiant(e)".
Et soit la bienvenue!


----------

